# IPhone randomly shutting off and on



## Adel.2020 (May 2, 2020)

Hello, 
not sure where to put this but I really need help as soon as possible. My iPhone 6 suddenly started to randomly restart every 4-5 minutes. It has around 70% battery,but when it turns back on it says 1% and jumps back to 75-80%. The battery is quite new so I don't think there's a problem with that. I've tried restarting, I've reset it back (deleted all data, since I use iCloud) but there's no effect, it just does the same thing over and over. I can't use it because it just turns off, and most of my work data is there so I'm unable to do anything right now. Any help is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Adel.2020 said:


> The battery is quite new so I don't think there's a problem with that.


If this only happens on battery power then I think there is a problem with the battery. Still under warranty?

If the problem also happens when plugged into AC or USB I think that there probably is a battery problem, but maybe something more serious.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

To me it sounds like a bad battery. Even though you say it's new, it could be from a bad batch/lot or even where it was made from...ie cheap knock off. Or possibly a loose connection of some kind from when the battery was replaced. 

I would take it to a certified Apple Service center for a verified Apple replacement battery.


----------

